# Cliche memes and other BS



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This here is a thread for all those rage comics and other overused memes, finally, a section made specifically for cliched memes and other BS! *Please no profanity, we wouldn't want the mods to get their jimmies rustled and then take it out on you because they have no sense of humor.








*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't get it - Willy Wonka was like the nicest guy in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory yet the internet makes him out to be a total b******


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Totally Terrified said:


>


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I don't get it - Willy Wonka was like the nicest guy in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory yet the internet makes him out to be a total b******


Hmm... how long has it been seen you last saw that movie?

I remember reading the book when I was younger and feeling all self-conscious when he was being a jerkass about someone who mumbled. Methinks the meme doth capture his personality perfectly.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Hmm... how long has it been seen you last saw that movie?
> 
> I remember reading the book when I was younger and feeling all self-conscious when he was being a jerkass about someone who mumbled. Methinks the meme doth capture his personality perfectly.


eeerrrm HELLO!?!?

The guy OWNS a *Chocolate Factory*!!!
And he permits members of the general public to embark of family-friendly tours for the day!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*totally off-topic, but...*



rednosereindeer said:


> Hmm... how long has it been seen you last saw that movie?
> 
> I remember reading the book when I was younger and feeling all self-conscious when he was being a jerkass about someone who mumbled. Methinks the meme doth capture his personality perfectly.





Brasilia said:


> eeerrrm HELLO!?!?
> 
> The guy OWNS a *Chocolate Factory*!!!
> And he permits members of the general public to embark of family-friendly tours for the day!


^That.

Plus, he gave Charlie the factory as a gift. The guy is a saint.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> ^That.
> 
> Plus, he gave Charlie the factory as a gift. The guy is a saint.


What? Did you see how he reacted to the other children being taken away? He didn't care, he just carried on like nothing happened. That's not what saints do, saint jump into the trash chutes to saved spoiled little girls.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? Did you see how he reacted to the other children being taken away? He didn't care, he just carried on like nothing happened. That's not what saints do,* saint jump into the trash chutes to saved spoiled little girls.*


saints are real jack asses aren't they?.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't even know most of these. Apparently the rock I've been living under is much heavier than I thought.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? Did you see how he reacted to the other children being taken away? He didn't care, he just carried on like nothing happened. That's not what saints do, saint jump into the trash chutes to saved spoiled little girls.


They deserved it! That's what they get for secretly eating stuff they shouldn't. Like how Eve took that bite of the apple, and then God gave all women periods. Because that's how it's done!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> They deserved it! That's what they get for secretly eating stuff they shouldn't. Like how Eve took that bite of the apple, and then God gave all women periods. Because that's how it's done!!


Yeah but a saint would still save them all, even if afterwards they complained he messed up their hair, because THAT'S WHAT A SAINT IS.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah but a saint would still save them all, even if afterwards they complained he messed up their hair, because THAT'S WHAT A SAINT IS.


Ugh. Thanks a lot. You've made me all unimpressed and disillusioned with saints now.

...Except Saint Jude, the patron of lost causes. He's still cool.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## quietly (Dec 21, 2011)

Lelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele
lelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele
lelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele
lelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelelele


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread needs some Azns...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL you goof. I can't believe you actually made this thread, and named it what i suggested.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> LOL you goof. I can't believe you actually made this thread, and named it what i suggested.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

falling down said:


>


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


>


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That one made me laugh


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'll stop now.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this meme.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey SomebodywakeME, if it helps you feel better I've gotten over most of the memes. Some however, like this one, I still like though. And I still like using GIFs


----------

